# Emergency SHEEP is having seizures



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2017)

HI all!
I am posting for a friend who is in Puerto Rico(Severely damaged from hurricane) with very limited use of internet.
She reached out to me on BYC with:
"My sheep is having seizures"

I am clueless about anything sheep.

What more info would you need from her in order to offer some suggestions as to what could be causing the seizures or how to stop them?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 30, 2017)

My only experience was with goats who got into something poisonous (rhubarb & something else unknown). With your friend being in Puerto Rico after the hurricane, there is a good chance something was blown in that the sheep shouldn't have eaten. My goats all survived luckily, we simply tried to care for them hoping it would pass... Hopefully, someone with more experience will share.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks.
Would worms be a possibility?
I'm guessing here.


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Could be so many things. Worms, esp meningeal worms, is a possibility, and injectable ivermectin or better yet dectomax may help. Overeating disease can cause tremors and convulsions, so they may want to administer an antitoxin just in case. PEM (polioencephalomalacia) can cause seizures, so they could give thiamine/B1 (usually in a good injectable B complex) daily for a while. Could be poisoning, so they can administer activated charcoal and milk of magnesia (but not alongside other treatments of course). But have to be honest, depending on the type of seizure, there may not be much hope.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 30, 2017)

Temp?


----------

